# Lost Paddle on Arkansas South of Johnson Village



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Old ratty paddle with rubber painted around both blades. It's actually my boss's paddle and has the name "Chris Sanchez" written on it. The paddle got dropped a mile south of Johnson Village on the Arkanasas, about 5 miles north of Fisherman's Bridge. Please email me if you find it:
DanOrion at yahoo.com

Thanks!!
-Dan


----------

